# Card scrapers



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*

*MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
scraper set up tool

Ok I posted the project, and here are the blog, since there seems to be some wishes for that now…

If there are wishes, I'll make a work drawing with measures, but I think it's quite 'out the road'.
(And thank you, I'm better today, so I could spend a little quality time in the work shop 2×40 min.).

The project comes from different ideas I have seen around, and the fact I'm not all happy for my VERITAS Burnisher, so I decided to try and do better… (There is still room for improvements).









This is where we end, just so you have a clear picture before we get started.
You need of course a scraper, if you do not have one, then you can use an old saw, and cut out a piece.
A file.
A burnisher, or at least a burnisher rod, some say you can use an old hss drill bit, try it!
And some wood, not so important what type (I use a wood from an old bed frame that broke).









Here is the profile of the jig, I call it now 25 (try and figure out why…) .
The truth is that the two spurs on the outside are not needed, they came from a wrong cut I did, but it looks cool…
The profile, has a slice for the card scraper, and a hollow part for the file, these are 90 degrees to each other.
I'll later get back to the process of sharpening the scraper.









Here I cut of two pieces of wood, which are app. the width of the file by almost the length of the file blade, and app. the height of the scraper.
You need also to make a piece of wood in the dimensions of your file blade, and a little longer.
On the right you see my idea, and primitive sketch.









So a mark up!
Here I think the room for improvement can come… Put it a little higher from the bottom.
The measures of the cut out will need to be a with a little bigger than the file with plus app. two scraper thicknesses (this leaves room for thicker scrapers, and that the wood can move a little), and the height a little more than the file height.
Or in other words the hole needs to fit your file, and the slice needs to be bigger than the scraper.









Here I use my Pushfish to clean up the wood, it was with gray paint!









Now making some thin strip of wood that have to go between the two sides, it need to be a little thicker than the scraper, for this I use my Thin strip jig but there are several ways, please mind your fingers here…
(The only reason I make two small pieces is that I use scrap wood.).









So here are the layout.
And a beautiful classic pipe.









Measure your file - subtract the strip thickness and divide by two, then you can find the depth of the spur for the file.









Now set your table saw, or your Height gauge ,this is starting to look like a commercial for the MaFe tools…









Set your table saw.
And cut the spurs, you can make repetitive cuts, until you have the width.









Time for some glue!









Put a scrap piece of wood in the slice, this will make the slice stay clean of glue, and you can use this piece later.









Clamp it up, and leave to dry.
Remember to put a piece of the slice wood in the top of the slice, so you are sure it will stay open.
(You can see this little piece sticking up).









When the glue are dry, after some wonderful espresso… You can cut the jig clean.









In principal you can stop now!
You have just made a jig for re setting your scraper.
In the back you see the piece of wood from the glue up, I gave it a hole and a string.
A burnisher.
Ohhh - yes and that pipe again Sherlock…









First put the file in the hole, and then use the scraper as you use your gold card! (gentle we have a finance crisis now).









When you take out the file you have an extra hand for holding the card scraper.
Burnish away!

Or follow the next steps for improvements!









First it's time to drill a hole.
Yes the scraper could slip out when burnished.









So I decided to add a stop, nothing fancy, just a dowel in a string so it will not get lost.









Now it's time to make a fixed burnisher angel set up.
So find a drill bit the same size as your burnisher.









Find the angel you prefer, I choose 10 degree.
(According to this article by Christopher Schwarz (a big icon on my wooden sky), there is no big difference if you set it at 5-15, the burnish process are the important).
What you want now is to find the point very precise where you want to drill the hole.
I choose to say that the burnisher should stick app. 1 mm up in the slice, and then I will put the wood stick under when using. (The truth is that I did not have enough room under the file to drill through, so this could be an improvement for you to make).









Here a close up of the marking.
On top you see a tiny mark of the center, this is where your drill bit shall center.









Setting up my drill press. (Oh my the guy is digital!).









Now tilting the table 10,1 degree.
(The zero one are the artist in me!).









Drill a leading hole with a small drill bit.
You can see the marking up here.









Then the full size.









Now you can stick that burnisher through the hole.
And time to use the gold card!









So the process of sharpening.

First you mount the file, and run the scraper through, don't use to much pressure, just enough to gently file the old bur away.









Now lay your scraper on the jig, and run your burnisher over with a slight angel down, and a pressure like pressing an old fashion door bell. Do this on all sides you want burnished.









If you prefer the freestyle way, then make your bur now like this.
Remember to mount the little dowel to keep the scraper from sliding out.









Or if you want it to be fixed, the burnisher is mounted in the hole, and you run that gold card, with the pressure of the old fashion doorbell.
(My good that pipe seems to be following me today).









And here are the MaFeBurnisher set.









And just to finish of a naughty 25 picture!

*UPDATES!* 4 october 2010
After the comments today, I decided to go and make a few updates, to make myself and some of you happy!









Oh my I forgot the oil and grease up phase! I use my favorite grease box that now has become a natural part of my tool collection (and yes another espresso latte).









Drilling some holes on the one side, and glue in three rare earth magnets with epoxy!









Now the jig can be placed on the sharpening stone also…









And the card scraper can be held firmly 90 degrees, as you make that gold card moves.
This acually works really well, so well that I was quite surprised.
You need very little energy to pull it, but it's allmost impossible to get it of the jig from vertical.









A second solution can be that you make wooden honing stick.
You simply cut a slice of sandpaper, here I use grade 360.









Spay with glue on the back of the paper (or how you want to apply it).









Mount on your wooden stick.









Put the stick in the hole, and you are ready to hone a finer edge before you burnish.
(It's a matter of choice, and temper).









And now the card scraper can hang on the side on your wall, using the rare earth magnets to hold it.

Thats it for now…

Hope it can bring some scrapers to life,

*Best of thoughts,*
MaFe2010


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Very nifty, my friend!!!!!! MaFe tools will be soon on the market!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Sweet. Clever and a fun read.

MaFe Tools: This morning you didn't even know that you needed one, but now you know that you do.

Steve


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Yes life is sure grand! MaFe tools for free - I'll sure get rich!
Steve, yes so I learned new to need!
If you want a fine hone, buy a EZE-LAP DIAMOND and stick in the file hole.
Best thughts and good night - have to drive my daughter to school in 5 hours,
Mads


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


You know. I'm not terribly fond of the veritas variable burnisher that I have either. I have usually just done drawn and rolled the edge by hand. The thing that you have done that can be so handy about this jig is that it will make it extremely easy to get a good square edge on the scraper before honing and burnishing. Well done sir. You need to be patenting these jigs and selling them to the tool manufacturers.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Very clever and well done as always. Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## gabill (May 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


A very handy tool to have, may be the best way to deal with this job.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Mads, nice job and well explained.

By the way, did you quit smoking? Your pipe looks always emply and clean? Perhaps the tobacco can is empty too?

I like the use of the digital angle gauge to set the drill press table at the appropriate angle.

As I can see here, no need to buy a sophisticated jig to help burnishing cabinet scrapers. Thanks for sharing.

Best

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.spaces.live.com


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


I simply love your sense of humor! Great descriptions along the way…Thanks for sharing!

Just curious as to what kind of file you are using? A single cut? Double?


----------



## mgburr (Oct 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Nice job, I like the integrated area for the file. I did a simple jig from an woodsmith shop tip, but it was just the burnisher. Looks like I've got a new project to do before I can get back to my turning.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Thanks for the detailed blog Mafe! I put it on my todo list.


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Seems I have yet one more MaFe tool to make when I can find the free time…. I've three scrapers that are calling out to me for sharpening and this is just the ticket for that honest right angle hone.

Thanks once more for a well put together blog, great pictures and description! Glad you're feeling a bit better today and hope you can get that pipe filled…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


As always, Mads, this is a very good blog post. You are a very creative and ingenious man. I'm sorry, but I didn't know you had been ill. I hope you get back to normal soon. Thanks for posting.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Eeeek don't wish him "normal" helluvawreck, then he'd be no good to anyone … wish him mad and we will all benefit


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Hi all,
Jim, I'm still waiting for a mail from a tool producer… But no one seems to find me! ;-)
docholladay, to get all the wonderful feedback are priceless.
swirt & bill, thank you.
Serge, I was in the workshop this morning, and took this picture for you as I came, so now you can see I acually did smoke yesterday… Smile. I'm sure you can make a cool version, so I look forward to see your post.








Ron, thank you, I love to make people laugh so this make me happy - the files: Bahco 1-106-08-1-2. 
mgburr, time for a update.
Ian, glad to keep you busy.
Rick, I'm a smoking smile today!
helluvawreck, thank you, it's permanent and why I retired, so no worry.
swirt, yes not even 10 wild horses could hold me from being a curious mad child, don't worry!
I'll write a little coffee lounge blog about my health and situation soon, think I will like that to explain my situation to all my buddy's here.
Best thoughts and thank you for the care,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


I´m running out off all the great words
so another fantastick toturials from you

thank´s alot
take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


thank´s for the update

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Thank YOU Dennis,
the pipe are smoking hot I agree…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


the artikel (were you spray glue) about the hungry thief is that about the plywood thief…..LOL

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


My God I think the cover might have been blown now, I'll report this to Sherloc!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


WOW great additions. But I still don't know what the grooves on the outside are for. (you have no idea how these things eat at my brain)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


swirt oh yes I know how they eat your brain! I'm the same kind of person, it can drive me nuts!
And here comes the answer: NOTHING! they came from the fact that my first cut was to wide for the file - I laugh, abd then they just felt right, and give a good grip - and yes make the no. 25…
So I laugh, all this thinking over a simple Mads mistake… That might give you something to think about!
notottoman, thank you.
Have a nice day,
best thouights,
Mads


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Not a mistake. An artistic feature. 
Or a ventilation flute to let the heat created when filing and burnishing escape more readilly


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


I lov e mistakes, it happens so rare! No I love mistakes they make me stronger, and this mistake gave a cool grip and the 25 look, so it was a wonderful mistake.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Mads you forgot something important on this wonder little jig…..where the heck is your brand mark the brass ??


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Napoleon, I'm to much of a minimalist for that. But I do have a brand, this I'll post for you when I'm back in Copenhagen.
I hope also the shipping has arrived when I return, I cant wait to try that scraper plane I ordered, and also the saw - thank you for your help on this.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Mafe,you most learn be a little mor biggimalist ( a new word i just made up Your tool is very nice,and think of if you dont put your mark on it maybe a poor fellow gets a kopi in the good faiths thats its a real mafe-tools 

I bet all it is here when you come back and no problem with tool i was ordering anyway

Ps the goods from Dick has weight over 100 kg  wee its like christmas


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


very saweeeeeeeet idea another great addition to your shopmade tools nice. Also more $$$$$$ in your pocket.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *MaFeBurnisher (scraper set up tool) Blog updated 4oct2010*
> 
> *MaFeBurnisher BLOG*
> scraper set up tool
> ...


Ike, ;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Card scraper stands quick and clean.*

*Card scraper stands*
quick and clean.

Yes this is no rocket science, but a quick and joyful practical project that can be made even if all the tools you own is a handsaw and you need no experience to make it.
The reason I never made one before are the fact I only had a few card scrapers, so I had no need.
The reason I share this project are that I think it's a wonderful simple project that organize and can make the tools be at hand when needed.









I used to have only three card scrapers (Bahco & Sandvik), the three top left, but when I bought a lot of sharpening stones on E-bay recently, two brown packs of card scrapers came with it.
(Guess it means my homemade saw blade scrapers are not going to happen).









You can see the brown oiled paper packs, two sets of card scrapers in different sizes.









Had some scrap hard wood, two sizes.
Cut them to sizes, one for a table stand and one for a wall hanging version, in this way I can see what I like the most after and pick my favorite.









A quick sanding.









The blade set to an angle and then repetitive cuts, I did not bother to measure, just used my eyes.









A little Danish oil and the card scrapers are placed in the table top holder.









Second version are the wall hanging version, it has a hole in the back, so it can be easy put on the table also.
This is the one I choose, since it can then be off the table when not in use.









That's it, card scarpers right where they are needed.

Hope this post can inspire to make some workshop order, perhaps be a good beginner project.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


I thought that the holder was to use while using the tool, not for storage. Nice idea though. I like it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


Ok, I see, changed the name now to stands, is that more right (I'm Danish you know).
Thanks.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


Very nice Mads. The part that baffles me is why someone who only owned a handsaw would want to make a card scraper stand ................. but then Christmas is coming, maybe he has a request in to Santa.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


just like mine 
Well done!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


Real nice project, Mads! I love organizational projects!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


Thanks, Mads!

I need to make one of these and get my scrapers out of that plastic pack they came in.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


Good work, it would almost scrape in as a project !

OK now as you are Danish, where does Danish Oil originate from please?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...





> Good work, it would almost scrape in as a project !
> 
> OK now as you are Danish, where does Danish Oil originate from please?
> 
> - robscastle


Rob,

You just have to squeeze the Dane until he starts dripping the oil…

Herb


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


Looks good Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


Hi there,
Yes not much of a project, more made of wood, than a project. ;-)
But a big step for MaFe's order.
Herb, you got it! We sweat oil in Denmark. ;-)
http://danish-oil.com/
http://www.woodandbeyond.com/blog/how-to-use-danish-oil-to-correctly-oil-wood-worktops/
Paul I was actually thinking just like you when I wrote the words, think I'm learning this happens once in a while. ;-) Yes, Christmas might be the answer, if he only have a handsaw.
Thanks guys.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


Warning: don't use on cats.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scraper stands quick and clean.*
> 
> *Card scraper stands*
> quick and clean.
> ...


Good one, Mafe


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*

*Card scrapers from sawblade*
make your own









Sometimes we need sizes that you cant buy, like here when I was making some spoons.
Also this is a chance to recycle an old saw blade and most of all to make some tools. ;-)









I had this saw blade in a scrap box for quite some time, not the ideal blade since the steel are quite hard, so an old saw would be better, the type of saw you can hand sharpen, but this did fine and was quite thin so it gives a good flex on the small scrapers.









First step was to draw the patterns for the scrapers wanted.
Here I copy two I have and make up the extra small type I need now, went for two sizes in one.
These will all go in my carving tools bag.









Roughly cut them out with a Dremmel tool.









Then shape them on a disc sander, a grinder will be fine also.
Just keep them cool so the tempering don't get destroyed.









I sand the surface and then give them a bur so they cut instead of scrape.

They have all been in use now and they works just perfect, I especially love the little detail version.

Hope this post can inspire to make some scrapers when needed.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


They'll come in very useful Mads.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


Thanks for the idea, Mads!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


See Mads blog about making card scrapers from a saw plate.

http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/79914#comment-3008378


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


Oh crap, posted that on the wrong thread. Sorry LOL.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


A plasma cutter would be nice to do this.
Back home I used to ask for a broken blade in the saw mill. 
I got them for free and one blade was enough for lifetime of scrapers!
In France, saw mills use band saw type blades not like in the US where some use huge circular saw blades.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


Something handy that may be of use. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


This is one idea I'll keep in mind. Thanks for sharing Mads.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


Cool project. That dremel is really earning it's keep.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


Great conversion from a hand saw plate to scrapers, Mads. I've heard of this to make card scrapers, never thought about custom. That's why you are here, to makes us (me) think! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


Mads, now you need to show us how you sharpen these small scrapers.
Thank you.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


Very cool and I think I may have some thin hard steel in my scrap pile, now I know what to do with it. I too would like to see how you sharpen these.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


I have made heavy rectangular scrapers out of old saw blades for my school. We did not have any card scrapers but did have old dull abused saw blades. They seem to hold their edge for longer than my commercially purchased ones I have at home. Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


Mads, another great idea from you. Just so happens that I have way to many rectangular scrapers and need some odd shapes for spoons. No I know how to get the shapes needed. Thanks!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


That's a lot of work, but, you can customize what you want. Good ones, Mads.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Card scrapers from sawblade - make your own*
> 
> *Card scrapers from sawblade*
> make your own
> ...


Excellent idea Mads. I have a gooseneck scraper which can be held at different angles to achieve a lot of different small or larger rounded scraping edges. I couldn't find one to buy here, so I shaped it from a Sandvik rectangular scraper, but I can see that the saw blade would work just as well.


----------

